# How much weight added to Empty Weight?



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

So i'm looking...not really actively but maybe in a year or so, I want to get the family a tow behind. I have been trolling the PPL motorhomes website and noticed the only weight they give is the empty weight that is on the title. And i only know that because that is what they emailed me back when i inquired about what that weight was. Since I don't want to inquire about each individual trailer's gross weight (especially since i do not want to purchase for a while). Whats a good estimate on how much weight to add to the empty weight for a family of 4. No toy haulers, just weekend getaways. Thanks


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

It's hard to just throw a number out there.

The CCC, Cargo Carrying Capacity varies depending on manufacturer, make, model, accessories & options installed etc.

When you see a trailer you're interested in you can search the manufacture & model number. This is an example from ppl website. 
Manufacturer: Coachman by Forest River, Model:298REDS, weight per title 7,500
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/travelt/2014-Freedom-Express-Liberty-Ed-28906.htm

Searched for Manufacturer & model. This model has a CCC of 3331 lbs. The weight may vary depending on year but it will give you a ballpark figure.
http://www.coachmenrv.com/product-details.aspx?LineID=59&ModelID=227#Main

Hope this helps.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Helps a lot. Thanks a lot man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

1200lbs.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

Your right. The title weight is the RVs empty weight. The caring capacity weight is the axels weight capacity and the hitch weight added together. None of this answers your question and how much you put in a trailer depends a lot on what your looking at buying--slides--5th? On a 1slide trailer figure 500# for the first person-300# for the second-100# for the 3rd after that someone needs to take something out for anything else can be added. Unless Lucy is loading rocks in the trailer.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

40 gallons in the water tank is going to be 350 lbs.
two 20 lb propane bottles is going to be 65lbs
Battery will be 35lbs.
Bedding 30 lbs


----------

